# Orcas v. Seal



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 11, 2008)

Several Orcas attempt to dislodge a seal from an ice flow:

[video=youtube;p3xmqbNsRSk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3xmqbNsRSk[/video]

[video=youtube;oxDZW4k8tCY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxDZW4k8tCY[/video]


----------



## Matthias (Nov 11, 2008)

Thats amazing... awesome


----------



## AThornquist (Nov 11, 2008)

First there was that stupid Free Willy--a 'y' more than heresy--and now this... OKAY! I support whaling again.


----------



## Poimen (Nov 11, 2008)

Murderers. Call the SPCA. Call Al Gore. Somebody DO SOMETHING!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Nov 11, 2008)

Poimen said:


> Murderers. Call the SPCA. Call Al Gore. Somebody DO SOMETHING!


----------



## nicnap (Nov 11, 2008)

That was awesome.


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 11, 2008)

Cool. One of my favourite things to do is to go to the bay and watch the dolphins hunt mullet. They herd them up to the beach and then pick out the ones they want from the buffet. Fascinating.


----------



## Blue Tick (Nov 15, 2008)

*Orca attack on Great White*

[video=youtube;W8GaDuCvYbE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8GaDuCvYbE[/video]


----------

